# EMT-B in Georgia



## kev484 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone.. I decided to start with emt-b. My question is... Can I get a job with a fire department in georgia as a Basic? or am i wasting my time in the basic class? I have been told yes i can work as a basic as long as I am in a EMT-I class and I have also been told no way.


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 14, 2011)

The fire dept in the city where I'm at only hire paramedics for EMS.


----------



## emt11 (Jul 15, 2011)

basically, GA does not recognize EMT-B. Some fire departments will hire you at the first responder level, some wont. Let's put it this way. County A will make you get your first responder and your good to go, however County B(the next county over) will make you get EMT-I and thats mandatory. GA requires EMT-I to staff an ambulance aswell. So, to answer your question, depending how far in the fire dept/ems you want to go. Yes your wasting your time. Get into an EMT-I '85 class. The state does not give out I '99(Cardiac Tech) numbers anymore. Plus you have to be an I '85 to get into a medic class.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Either way, you'll have get your EMT-B before you can move onto EMT-I

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 22, 2011)

YAY! More people from GA


----------



## catatonic (Jul 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Either way, you'll have get your EMT-B before you can move onto EMT-I
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



Nope. GA is a straight through EMT-I/85 state.


----------



## catatonic (Jul 22, 2011)

kev484 said:


> Hey everyone.. I decided to start with emt-b. My question is... Can I get a job with a fire department in georgia as a Basic? or am i wasting my time in the basic class? I have been told yes i can work as a basic as long as I am in a EMT-I class and I have also been told no way.



You would be wasting your time in a basic class in GA. While GA recognizes EMT-B as a certification level, they are a I/85 state.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

Now this is for Walker County but ALL of the paid firefighter are required to be EMT-B due to they act as first responders. Most departments that I have worked with are the same way. Now in walker county the higher your rank is the more EMT training you need.


----------



## DGreno (Jul 28, 2011)

When MedStar was still running  in Chatham county we had a few EMT-B's but they were not allowed to do much other than drive. EMT-I is the way to go in GA if you actually want to ride EMS. Paramedic is obviously more desireable. 
We actually have a First Responder certification, which is different than EMT-B (EMT-B is higher than first responder). The fire dept in the next county wants first responder or I, they dont really recognize Basic as anything more than first responder. From what I have gathered, this is fairly universal.


----------



## DGreno (Jul 28, 2011)

Also, from what I have been told, after 1 Jan 2012, EMT-I will no longer be taught or recognized in GA. (Current Intermediates will be grandfathered in) The new standard levels will be EMT-B, EMT-A (Advanced) and EMT-P. As I understand it, EMT-A will be similar to the current EMT-I/99.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

IMO there is going to be no diffrence in an intermediate vs and advanced....just a name change


----------



## DGreno (Jul 28, 2011)

There is a difference. The current Intermediate in GA is the I85 curriculum. To the best of my understanding, the new Advanced is similar to the I99 curriculum but with more airway, cardiac, and drugs.


----------



## emt11 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not quite. The new EMT-A can do 5 or 6 more things that an EMT-I'85 can do. There's still alot we cant do at the A level, i believe we'll be allowed to push Narcan and thats it as far as drugs. The below is the link to the states scope of practice for all levels FR through medic.

http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/Proc... - Updated 7-1-2011 - ALL LEVELS (no EMR).pdf


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey thats a nice chart thanks for posting it


----------



## emt11 (Jul 31, 2011)

No problem. Its on the states office of ems website


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in the top left corner of the state so I'm in a weird place. I'm going to school in TN because the next closes EMT-P class is in Rome.


----------



## kev484 (Aug 1, 2011)

guttruck said:


> Now this is for Walker County but ALL of the paid firefighter are required to be EMT-B due to they act as first responders. Most departments that I have worked with are the same way. Now in walker county the higher your rank is the more EMT training you need.


How often do they hire? I plan on going farther with my education in EMT but really want to be a career firefighter.


----------



## RealMedic (Aug 4, 2011)

*Ga ems*

It's tough to get on with a FD even with EMS certification unless you also:
1.Have a legacy connection (Ya know someone/relative etc..)
2. Have certain demographics that will give you a hiring advantage ( race, gender, etc)
These two things are the same all over the country where I have worked EMS (to include GA). 
A fire/ems service is the way to go in my opinion if you can get on!
Good luck and EMT-B is a nice start but ya gotta keep upgrading your level.
Take care.
RM


----------



## 1st advancedemtclass (Aug 10, 2011)

I am enrolled now in EMT ADVANCED in Walker county. It is the new intermediate and it is my understanding that it takes just as long to get the basic cert. Most fire and ambulance services around here are opting for EMT INT. ADV. OR PARAMEDIC anymore.


----------



## emt11 (Aug 10, 2011)

1st advancedemtclass said:


> I am enrolled now in EMT ADVANCED in Walker county. It is the new intermediate and it is my understanding that it takes just as long to get the basic cert. Most fire and ambulance services around here are opting for EMT INT. ADV. OR PARAMEDIC anymore.



I can't imagine you being in an EMT-A class, considering the state has not approved any classes and/or any schools to teach the class. The first thing that will come out will probably be for current EMT-I's to upgrade to A, then the full class for EMT-A.


----------



## 1st advancedemtclass (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparantly ours was the 1st approved. Mine will be the 3rd class to graduate. Ch





> ```
> 
> ```


eck georgia northwestern technical college.


----------



## 1st advancedemtclass (Aug 10, 2011)

It is the 1st approved class. 3rd class to graduate I should say, but 1st school. Check out georgia northwestern technical college. Its there.
	
	



```

```


----------



## emt11 (Aug 10, 2011)

I see, so when does your class start? I have a feeling some current providers are going to do the bridge program to take them from EMT-I to EMT-A before your class finishes.


----------



## 1st advancedemtclass (Aug 11, 2011)

This class runs from August 23rd until August 15th 2012. I'm sure hoping that the bridge programs wouldn't require an extra year of study or all the cash im forking out.


----------

